# Creative Competition Names?



## Bryan (Dec 15, 2008)

Many of the competitions have boring names. Usually <Place> Open <Year> or just <Place> <Season> <Year>. What's a good name for a competition held in Minneapolis on Feb 28th? I'm leaning towards "The Twin Cities Cube Competition" (aka T Triple C or TC Cubed). Minne-Snow-Ta Open 2009 sounds good, but looks bad in writing. Minneapolis Cubeapalooza 2009 seems more like a summer competition....

Any suggestions?


----------



## blade740 (Dec 15, 2008)

We should start getting sponsorship for things like this. "The Honda 2009 Open"


----------



## Bob (Dec 15, 2008)

I named the Kearny one after our high school mascot, so it was the Kearny Kardinal competition.


----------



## Rabid (Dec 15, 2008)

Twincy (pronounced Twinky).


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 15, 2008)

The *C*anadian *C*ubing *C*lassics last spring was a.k.a. C^3 ('C' cubed)


----------

